# Maserati sales defies economic slowdown



## Bcube (Apr 12, 2007)

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601209&sid=aUx_XFmcMYFU&refer=transportation
`Exclusivity is a big factor. When the client pulls up to the country club in a Maserati, it's going to have a different impact than an S- Class.''

Top Gear said it better: After a hard day in the office, you sit here...And you think: "Yeah, I've got a Maserati." "Life's Good." - Jeremy Clarkson

Interesting video (in more ways than one): http://youtube.com/artvlive\


----------



## DJ_INHALE (Mar 15, 2006)

those cars look so good and stand out. I love the gransport which is older now and they new GT looks sharp. i cannot wait to see the new GT vert


----------



## ERIK J (Feb 26, 2008)

Everyone just wants to get vanity plates that say "DOES185"


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Along the lines of "the rich get richer and the poor get poorer," I suspect that sales of high-end vehicles (Ferrari, Lamborghini, Maybach, Rolls-Royce, Bently, etc.) are not down too badly.


----------



## GBimmer (Mar 26, 2008)

Of course they're doing OK. the Saudi's are making more money right now than they know what to do with! Each of the families probably owns a FLEET of Maserati's....


----------



## Bcube (Apr 12, 2007)

LMC said:


> Along the lines of "the rich get richer and the poor get poorer," I suspect that sales of high-end vehicles (Ferrari, Lamborghini, Maybach, Rolls-Royce, Bently, etc.) are not down too badly.


Read the article, again. You would be surprised.

USA is Ferrari's #1 market and sales are down. Used F360 (and now used F430s) are littering the showroom floors like V10 Expeditions on the Ford lot. Last week, the local Dealership contacted me to offer to put me on the F430 Spider list. Totally unheard of in Ferrari Fantasy World of the past ten years - no way a minimum wage schmuck like myself would ever have been solicited.

So what is happening? Since the dot com expansion of Y2K in conjunction with the X & Y generation purchasing habits, and together with the leasing availability on any High-end/Exotic car; Bentley, Lambos, Ferraris car dealerships have been getting extremely rich off of the wallets of the 25 to 35 year olds. Because these cars are leased short term - and due to the need of X&Yer's to have new shiny things - this means a constant two/three year traffic turnover.

It is simple really, and I'll use myself as an example: If I lived with my parents and thus had $2600 a month - not going to mortgage, property taxes, utilities, food, etc. - there would be a brand spanking new (slightly used) 2006 F430 Spider in my (parents) driveway right now. In 18/24 months, I'd sell/trade in the car to pay off the upcoming balloon payment plus $20K for a down payment and get myself....how about a used F599.

Well that situation is no longer valid due to economic woes...unemployment, parents cutting off the money flow, borrowed money sources drying up...you take your pick. That constant turnover has stopped. Indeed that used 2006 F430 Spider was going for $300K two months ago. ($70K over original MSRP) It is still sitting on the floor and is now offered at MSRP. I'll be curious what they will offer next month.

Which leads us to the ultra-rich. Yes, they will still keep getting richer. Or possibly their net worth may drop a few percentage points. But, after all, what is a 10% reduction? 60 mill against $600 mil? A billion drop against $10 billion? So what does an ultra-rich car enthuasist buy?

Can you guess? I have pictures.


----------



## Hercules (Jul 15, 2002)

Maseratis may look nice... but they are continually reviewed poorly in terms of performance.

I'd rather just get a new M3 or even an E46 M3 (which I had before and sold), and be done with it. I need a car I can use every day and not worry too much about.


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

Actually Herc, I have heard the Quattroporte is a pretty reliable car given its exotic nature... Cannot speak to the coupe and spyder. My dream has been to get one for our family car one day; I can dream ya know...


----------



## DJ_INHALE (Mar 15, 2006)

Justin T said:


> Actually Herc, I have heard the Quattroporte is a pretty reliable car given its exotic nature... Cannot speak to the coupe and spyder. My dream has been to get one for our family car one day; I can dream ya know...


what color is yours? is it tan always parked in the biltmore?


----------



## Bcube (Apr 12, 2007)

DJ_INHALE said:


> those cars look so good and stand out. I love the gransport which is older now and they new GT looks sharp. i cannot wait to see the new GT vert


Two illustrated versions of Ragtop and RHT. And the $130K question: which one is Maserati doing?

http://www.leftlanenews.com/maserati-granturismo-spyder.html


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

LMC said:


> Along the lines of "the rich get richer and the poor get poorer," I suspect that sales of high-end vehicles (Ferrari, Lamborghini, Maybach, Rolls-Royce, Bently, etc.) are not down too badly.


The rich gets richer because they are the only ones with the money to buy a plate of stupid chicken that cost more than 20K at a fund raiser. This will never change.

But the sales are down because now the pretender HELOC ballers are getting thrown out of their ATM. So there are less buyers and more cars.

I look forward to a market of cheap sports cars, houses, etc. If you have been responsible with your $$$ the last few years, you stand to reap the reward big time while the rest of the HELOC ballers wallow in misery.:thumbup:


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Justin T said:


> Actually Herc, I have heard the Quattroporte is a pretty reliable car given its exotic nature... Cannot speak to the coupe and spyder. My dream has been to get one for our family car one day; I can dream ya know...


Quattroporte depreciates like a rock.

They are OK, nothing to write home about.


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

What would you get instead of one? $130K sedan.

B7 - no
S63 - no
S8 - maybe...

Thoughts?


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Justin T said:


> What would you get instead of one? $130K sedan.
> 
> B7 - no
> S63 - no
> ...


No sedan is worth that kind of money, I think the new Vantage 2+2 works just fine. It has no sunroof, and while the back is small, it gets the job done.

If we are talking full fledged sedan, then as much as it pains me, I would have to say the Bentley. It looks better, has German reliability, and does not depreciate like a rock.


----------



## Bcube (Apr 12, 2007)

Justin T said:


> What would you get instead of one? $130K sedan.
> 
> B7 - no
> S63 - no
> ...


If I had to do an executive sedan, my choices:

QP GT-S (natch)
B7
AMG CLS

If I wanted to do 4 door British - Supercharged long-wheelbase Jag or an older Arnage. No matter the reliability, I couldn't be seen in something as fugly as a Flying Spur. Think of the shame your family would have to endure.


----------



## Chris D (Dec 19, 2006)

Bcube said:


> Read the article, again. You would be surprised.
> 
> USA is Ferrari's #1 market and sales are down. Used F360 (and now used F430s) are littering the showroom floors like V10 Expeditions on the Ford lot. Last week, the local Dealership contacted me to offer to put me on the F430 Spider list. Totally unheard of in Ferrari Fantasy World of the past ten years - no way a minimum wage schmuck like myself would ever have been solicited.
> 
> ...


Some of that may be true, but those of us who can afford a Maserati aren't really feeling much of a pinch from the economy. Bush has been a great president if you already have plenty of money to throw around. Hell, I just bought a Gallardo a month and a half ago and could care less what kind of gas mileage it gets. As long as the masses keep putting Republicans in the White House, I am set. The only thing that changes for me is that I let less "trickle down" when the economy is like it is now. :thumbup:


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Chris D said:


> Some of that may be true, but those of us who can afford a Maserati aren't really feeling much of a pinch from the economy. Bush has been a great president if you already have plenty of money to throw around. Hell, I just bought a Gallardo a month and a half ago and could care less what kind of gas mileage it gets. As long as the masses keep putting Republicans in the White House, I am set. The only thing that changes for me is that I let less "trickle down" when the economy is like it is now. :thumbup:


You should modify it to say brand new Maserati's. Used ones hold value as well as IndyMac stocks.

Actually, neither party will tax the truly rich. Dem just taxes the high earners more than the Republicans.


----------

